# Gulf Coast Sheep



## lizard (Jun 6, 2009)

We got our first sheep last week!! Yippee!!
3 ewes (2 yo)
1 ram 
1 ewe (1yo)
1 mixed wether (Blackie) K-B/GC cross
1 mixed ewe (Brownie) K-B/GC cross

Everyone is settling in well. Today was worming, vaccination, drench, hoof trims, so they are not too happy with me at the moment. I hope by tomorrow they have forgotten!

Anyway, we are pretty new to sheep (like last week), and are looking forward to learning from those with more experience. We do have a few mentors, what a blessing!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 7, 2009)

you have a nice flock of sheep there.


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Jun 7, 2009)

Great looking sheep!  We got to get more sheep herders in here!

Chris


----------



## lizard (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks y'all!

My new clippers arrived today so tomorrow is shearing 101. Rambo the ram and I are going to get up close and personal!


----------



## wannabfarmgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm excited to see other newbies out here...especially with Gulf Coast Sheep.

I have been "researching" the sheep idea for about 6 months now, and since the first month have focused in on Gulf Coast.  Now, I'm just trying to get everything ready for them before making the big plung and buying some.  My son and I even went to 4-H lamb camp last week to learn more about them.

What do you plan to raise them for - meat, milk, wool, or a combination?

I definitely have SHEEP FEVER now!


----------



## lizard (Sep 6, 2009)

wannabfarmgirl said:
			
		

> What do you plan to raise them for - meat, milk, wool, or a combination?
> 
> I definitely have SHEEP FEVER now!


We plan to use them for all of the above--if it works out! 
Definitely the meat and wool, not sure about the milk yet. We don't have so much need for the milk, but will milk them if they have enough. I want to make cheese with ewe milk.
Our ewes are due the first 2 weeks of Nov. They are starting to put on little udders!


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 6, 2009)

Can you tell us more about the breed and why you chose them?  They are very nice looking, BTW!


----------



## lizard (Sep 6, 2009)

http://www.gulfcoastsheepbreeders.org/

I started researching breeds, and wanted a breed that would provide meat and wool. 
Then I checked the ALBC to see what breeds are endangered and found my choice right there--perfect for Texas heat and humidity! They do well in other regions too, according to the breeders north of us.
We have only had them for 3 months; so far I am impressed with their health, personality, looks, ease of care, etc. We will shear in the spring so I can update then about wool and meat (depends on when we butcher our wether).
Recently we attended the Iowa State Fair, I would have to get some Lincoln Longwool sheep if we lived in a cooler climate--they are gorgeous and big!


----------



## wannabfarmgirl (Sep 6, 2009)

Exciting!  Keep us posted.  My husband has asked that we wait 1-2 years before purchasing ( I agree), so we have some time - but can get prepared and learn more in the process!


----------

